# Ticking "Stay logged in" when logging in



## mkellogg

Many people are having trouble staying logged in and some WordReference services require it, such as ad-free WordReference Supporters.  This is a short tutorial that explains how to do it.

Please see the attached screenshots.

1. In the top right corner of the forum webpage, click "Log In or Sign Up".



2. When the form is revealed, put in your username and password.
3. To the right of the "Log In" button, there is a checkbox "Stay logged in".  Please tick (check) it.


4. Click the button and you should be logged in permanently.  If you restart your computer, you should be automatically logged in when you return to the forums or the dictionaries, and all WordReference services that rely on it should work, too.

I hope this helps!

If you have been a Supporter for around a year, the ads might have returned because your subscription has expired.  If it shows a "Purchase" button on this page, it has expired and it is time to renew.


----------



## Loob

Which WR services require you to stay logged in, Mike?


----------



## mkellogg

The WR Supporter paid service is the main one. (We only know it is you if you have logged in.)  Creating Lists requires it, too.


----------



## Rivercove

I have been getting ads for two days, even though I have followed the instructions to "stay logged in." I am a Word Reference supporter. Please help. Thank you.

Steve


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Steve, you have obviously logged in. I just can't tell if you have logged in "permanently".  So, log out and log back in, making sure to check the "stay logged in" checkbox.  Then, using the same web browser, go to the dictionary and see if there are ads.  If the ads are still there, we will have to do some further troubleshooting.


----------



## breid5212

I also have trouble staying logged in. Yes, I've checked "stay logged in" hundreds of time, to no avail. This shut-out occurs even when I haven't shut my computer down, when I haven't deleted search history, or done anything else that should affect the program. It is happening more frequently lately, sometimes after being on WR for only a couple minutes. Why?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi, Breid. I will investigate some and get back to you, probably by email.


----------



## breid5212

mkellogg said:


> Hi, Breid. I will investigate some and get back to you, probably by email.



Thank you for your attention to this. I am most definitely checking the "stay logged in" box, every time.


----------



## mkellogg

breid,

The cookie that you should see is "xf_user". (Search the internet to find out how to see the cookies for your web browser.)  You should see it after logging in and continue to see it.  When you find that you have been logged out, check to see if it is still there. It probably got deleted.

I suspect that you are running an "anti-virus" program that thinks it is helping you by deleting cookies.


----------



## breid5212

mkellogg said:


> breid,
> 
> The cookie that you should see is "xf_user". (Search the internet to find out how to see the cookies for your web browser.)  You should see it after logging in and continue to see it.  When you find that you have been logged out, check to see if it is still there. It probably got deleted.
> 
> I suspect that you are running an "anti-virus" program that thinks it is helping you by deleting cookies.



THANK YOU! I'm sure that must be it, and will figure out what I need to do differently. I most appreciate your time.
B.Reid


----------



## celiaclara

Hello. I am a WR supporter. Is there any easy way to get rid of ads? They keep popping up whatever I do. Thank you.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi celiaciara,

I just checked. Your Supporter status has expired. Please reregister as a Supporter and the ads should go away again.  Thank you!

Mike


----------



## FiddamentRN

What about staying logged in on my iPhone's app? There's no list of cookies for an iPhone


----------



## mkellogg

In the iPhone app? I'm not sure. Do you know when you get logged out?  I just read something that says that you get logged out if you reboot your phone, though I'm not sure if I believe that.  If so, then we will need to fix it.


----------



## FiddamentRN

mkellogg said:


> In the iPhone app? I'm not sure. Do you know when you get logged out?  I just read something that says that you get logged out if you reboot your phone, though I'm not sure if I believe that.  If so, then we will need to fix it.



Hmm, either way, the problem is that I still have ads across the bottom of my screen of my iPhone's WordReference app.


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> the problem is that I still have ads across the bottom of my screen of my iPhone's WordReference app.


Sorry for the basic question, but are you logged in? If you log in (within the app), the ads should not show. Once logged in, there is the question of if you stay logged in, of course.


----------



## FiddamentRN

Earlier, I was logged in because I started a posting and it let me, but somewhere it signed me out of the app, because I just went to reply to you and it said I had to login (again). I made sure to click stay logged in. One can only post if one is logged in.

As you can see I still have an ad at the bottom of my screen.

Or, is the forumsoftware ticker, not an ad?


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> Or, is the forumsoftware ticker, not an ad?


Ah, you've got it now. It is just the forum software's "footer", not a real ad.  It is rather large. Also, note that you are not in the WordReference app. You are visiting the forum through Safari.  In Safari, there is a way to see the cookies. I don't know how, but I do know it is possible.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Sorry for the silly question, but what is a "Word Reference Supporter", please?


----------



## mkellogg

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> what is a "Word Reference Supporter"


Pay money, get WordReference dictionaries without ads. If you search for a word in the dictionary, there is a link below the ads on the right that leads to an explanation.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

mkellogg said:


> Pay money, get WordReference dictionaries without ads. If you search for a word in the dictionary, there is a link below the ads on the right that leads to an explanation.



Thanks!


----------



## FiddamentRN

Pay $20 per year to be a supporter, even I can do that, living completely off student loans. WordReference has the best Spanish synonyms for my Spanish crosswords!

Aaaaaah, Mike, the ads are gone in my iPhone's app!!! I hadn't realized that when I went to the forum, I was leaving the app. So, when I signed in and clicked the "keep me signed in" link, I think that signs in the app(???). All I know is something with all this worked.


----------



## FiddamentRN

So, I'm still signed in on Safari, but for some reason the ads are back in the app. This really bothers me because of the fact that I do 95% of my WordReference use in the app on my iPhone

 And, see the [links] button in the upper right under the blue section? When clicking that there's no options for sign in, just as there is not when clicking the three horizontal white bars on the  upper left

Sigh


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> when I went to the forum, I was leaving the app.


You need to sign into the forums in the forums while in the app.

I think this should work:
1. Look up a word in the app.
2. Scroll down and click a link to a forum thread.
3. You should still be in the app. If not, something went wrong!
4. Log in using the link at the top, making sure to check "Stay logged in".
5. Ads should now be removed throughout the app.

If that doesn't work, let me know which step is not working.

I will also see what can be done to make this easier for people in the future.


----------



## FiddamentRN

Hi Mike,

I had to go to Safari, because  I got to step 3.

But for 4, WHERE'S the sign-on?

Actually, I went to the bottom of the forum screen and I was able to put a reply to the forum in the app that says "test sorry". I was already signed in but I have ads


----------



## FiddamentRN

Screen shot in the app

 I hope I'm not making you hate your job


----------



## mkellogg

No, it is my job to figure these things out!

I'm not sure why you aren't seeing the link on the top right.  Whatever the case, I just added a "Log in" link on the bottom of the forum pages. Tap that and log in.


----------



## FiddamentRN

Mike,  Great I feel better.

 I refreshed the page in the app (In which I am signed in because it lets me post in the app),  and I went down to the bottom. I had to force the page to move above the ad and hold it that way so I could take a screenshot

I don't see a sign in link


----------



## mkellogg

I think I'm learning why you aren't seeing the login link.  Try again now with a page that you haven't looked at before.


----------



## FiddamentRN

mkellogg said:


> I think I'm learning why you aren't seeing the login link.  Try again now with a page that you haven't looked at before.


 I forgot to refresh the page, so I hadn't seen your new instructions. When I went to a new page in the app, I have the ads back and I went down to the bottom as you see there's no login link, And I'm signed in and was able to post in the app


----------



## FiddamentRN

Mike,

here's a new twist, that I just figured out. When I am in the dictionaries the ads have disappeared, but when I click a link to go into a forum, still in the app, ads show up, even though forums lets me post. Then, I went back into the dictionaries and the ads disappear after a couple seconds, whether I went to definitions, English-Spanish or synonyms, no ads. Clicked a different link to a forum, and the ads were back.

 Still can't find anywhere to login, in the app


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> When I am in the dictionaries the ads have disappeared, but when I click a link to go into a forum, still in the app, ads show up, even though forums lets me post.


OK. I think we need to fix this.  To confirm, in the forums, you only see a fixed ad at the bottom that doesn't scroll, and no ads that scroll with the text appear.  Right?


----------



## FiddamentRN

Right, when I click in the field to type The ads disappear. Even when I slide up the screen from hiding behind the keyboard, it's just the information about the software, not an ad, at the bottom

I still don't see any link anywhere for signing on while in the app, nor can I go to this particular forum while in the app even when I pasted the title of the forum into the search window. I can only get to this forum through Safari. I did find a little link that leads to "my account" while in Safari on the phone. At the top of the page just under the dark bar


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> I still don't see any link anywhere for signing on while in the app


You are already signed in. When signed in, you will not see any links to sign in.


----------



## FiddamentRN

Gotcha, I had been thinking it would show as a "log out" at that point.


----------



## FiddamentRN

I am logged in and I have been logged in and I'm still getting apps on my iPhone and I'm really upset because you haven't responded in weeks.

 I'm still logged in because otherwise I couldn't post this response

I'd like a refund please.


----------



## mkellogg

FiddamentRN said:


> I'd like a refund please.


Sorry. This is not a big company and I have been busy. Anyway, it is best that I refund the $20.  I just sent it.


----------



## mmesford

mkellogg said:


> Many people are having trouble staying logged in and some WordReference services require it, such as ad-free WordReference Supporters.  This is a short tutorial that explains how to do it.
> 
> Please see the attached screenshots.
> 
> 1. In the top right corner of the forum webpage, click "Log In or Sign Up".
> View attachment 22776​2. When the form is revealed, put in your username and password.
> 3. To the right of the "Log In" button, there is a checkbox "Stay logged in".  Please tick (check) it.
> View attachment 22777​4. Click the button and you should be logged in permanently.  If you restart your computer, you should be automatically logged in when you return to the forums or the dictionaries, and all WordReference services that rely on it should work, too.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> If you have been a Supporter for around a year, the ads might have returned because your subscription has expired.  If it shows a "Purchase" button on this page, it has expired and it is time


----------



## mmesford

Is there a way to turn off the ads when using the app? I see references to that in the thread but none of it jibes with what I see in my app. 

Mike M


----------



## mkellogg

If you have paid and managed to log into the forums from within the app, you should not see ads.  Make sure you have the latest version of the app because there were some problems when iOS 12 was introduced.  If you still see ads, please show me a screenshot so we can investigate.


----------

